# Crispy salt and chilli squid



## MartintheLondonCook (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice and quick and very tasty. I tend to use the oil for a day or two to get the most out of it so I may do salt n pepper prawns tomorrow.

Baby squid, cut and scored and dried off with kitchen paper

Into freezer bag with 3 or 4 tablespoons of corn flour, 3 semolina, 1 sea salt, a good grind of pepper too

Into red hot ground nut oil

A minute or two later add some fresh spring onion and chillies (Grown myself)  

Turn it out onto kitchen paper to get the oil off and dress with fresh lemon juice and serve

Serve at the side some nice mayonnaise with a squeeze of lemon in it or some chopped garlic if you can be bothered.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice one! My daughter loves this. We fight over the last pieces.  I like to use Szechuan pepper.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I can do many things in a kitchen, making squid is not one of them  I love eating it but always mess mine up! Your dish looks great!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 10, 2011)

I only eat squid when I go out...I don't even know where I'd buy squid where I am! I have ordered the calamari and a large salad. I dump the calamari on top of the salad and use some Red Hot sauce on top of that...with lemon.


----------



## MartintheLondonCook (Jul 10, 2011)

Its actually quite hard work to get it just right, mine was trial and error. I was trying to replicate a restaurant near me who serve salt n pepper squid, I used too much salt in the beginning. The semolina makes a big difference and only use sea salt. I prefer to buy frozen baby squid but any squid will do. Ground nut oil is best and it needs to be very hot. Remove from the oil when it looks crispy.


----------

